# Best dash cam to record inside and outside of vehicle?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I already have a dash cam and it has helped me tremendously. Since I'm hoping to begin Uber next week I was wondering if there was a good dash cam that records both inside and outside of the vehicle. I've seen some of those rear view mirror cameras but are they actually a good deal? And what brand should I get that's reasonably cheap but gets the job done?

The dash cam that I currently have only faces out the front windshield.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I
> The dash cam that I currently have only faces out the front windshield.


I just use multiple independent cameras.

A FOVIO A119 front, and a cheap off brand (Beknik? was $35) with IR for passenger / rear view.

I did have some cobra 820 facing left and right, but they stopped working - not sure what I will replace with.

I'm hardwiring USB ports to the top over the mirror (using the moon roof power which is ignition switched) so I don't have cords all over the place.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lots of choices -- check the Technology forum for numerous threads about dashcams.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Are any dash cams easy to mount? I can't stand anything with suctions!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Blackvue Dr590w 2ch IR , 1080p 30fps, plus wifi for live view just came out. Its under 300. The Blackvue Dr750s 2ch IR is coming out soon, 1080p, has free cloud plus 60fps, but is more expensive.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Blackvue Dr590w 2ch IR , 1080p 30fps, plus wifi for live view just came out. Its under 300. The Blackvue Dr750s 2ch IR is coming out soon, 1080p, has free cloud plus 60fps, but is more expensive.


I have a 650S 2ch IR, and it's fantastic. I recommend anything from the BlackVue line. Their IR is fantastic, as well as their frequent firmware updates and App!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

you get what you pay for, how much will the video evidence be worth it to you when you need it? Will the camera break at the wrong time?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Suggest A119 Pro for front facing camera, and B1W for rear view camera!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

For inside audio is sufficient. I use SVR Premium app with my my phone as dashcam mounted.


----------

